# Lower House Farm / Ravenscroft, Cronton, Liverpool



## EnduroRider (17 June 2014)

Hoping someone has contact details for the above that they can pass on. I'm planning on moving to Woolton shortly and this could be an ideal yard but I cannot find a telephone number anywhere. I believe it is also known as Merseyside Equestrian Centre. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Lexi_ (18 June 2014)

I can't seem to dig anything up on Google, although if I'm reading my maps correctly, Lodge Riding Centre looks very close to them. Might be worth ringing them and asking if they have contact details?

If you have no luck, let me know. I drive up and down the M57 3 times a week to get to my share horse, so it'd be no bother to take a quick detour and see if I can get a number for you.


----------



## EnduroRider (18 June 2014)

I do find it a bit odd that there is just nothing on the internet at all, glad it's not just me that can't find it though! Good shout to try via other places, will do just that.


----------



## fayer (24 August 2015)

EnduroRider said:



			I do find it a bit odd that there is just nothing on the internet at all, glad it's not just me that can't find it though! Good shout to try via other places, will do just that.
		
Click to expand...


If you still need the info let me know - It is a quite and private yard


----------



## EnduroRider (31 August 2015)

Thanks but I did go in and see them. Unfortunately too expensive by the time I'd factored in use of the walternative which is a shame as it is so close. We are now at Daresbury Equestrian


----------

